# Preset library recommendations from The Unfinished?



## shponglefan (Dec 24, 2020)

Does anyone have any recommendations for presets from The Unfinished, specifically for Omnisphere, Zebra and/or Diva?

I've been looking through their stuff, but they have a *lot* of libraries. Mainly looking for things that would blend well with ambient/electronic style music, as well as hybrid stuff.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

There are so many great sound sets by the Unfinished here’s a few you might want to explore :

Omni: Ferox and Cyberia 

Zebra: Tunguska,Nordsound and Arkhangel 

Diva : Oxide & Diva Ex Machina

beside these some of the collaborations Matt has done jointly with other developers are awesome and those are on sale at those developers websites: I really love his collaborations with Pendle(Sound Dust) & Soren(Luftrum) get your wallet ready to RUMBLE! 😂


----------



## AmbientMile (Dec 24, 2020)

I asked Matt about his recommendation for Ambient sounds a while back and he told me either Pangaea or Horizon III for warm lighter ambient stuff.


----------



## sylent01 (Dec 24, 2020)

AmbientMile said:


> I asked Matt about his recommendation for Ambient sounds a while back and he told me either Pangaea or Horizon III for warm lighter ambient stuff.


I got the same recommendation and was not disappointed with the sounds.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 24, 2020)

ALL!!!


----------

